# Plant goats don't eat



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Can anyone give me a hint on this plant? Our goats won't eat it, but they have plenty of other stuff right now. Need to find out if it's poisonous.

home.earthlink.net/~nlyons545/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/goat1_3.jpg

This one is about 8 in tall. I *think* it's an annual, because the roots don't go very deep and this is about the biggest one I've seen so far.

The blossom looks like a white bell, about 1/4 inch across, with a yellow center hanging out. 

Thanks,
Nancy
NE Georgia


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

This may be deadly nightshade. Atropa belladonna. But the flowers don't match up.


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

It is _Solanum americanum_, which is a poisonous nightshade. Your goats are smart to avoid it!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Gosh, I bet you think I was putting you on, but I wasn't. Went out this morning and pulled up every one of these I could find. Found some with green and purple berries, some with more jagged-shaped leaves, and some with the flowers open like a star---much more like the pictures of American nightshade online. 

I think we must have brought the seeds in on the hay we bought last winter, because the closer I got to the barn, the more of them I found. But directly on the other side of the goat fence, I couldn't find any. 

Sure hope this stuff doesn't get started here.

Thank you once again. 

Nancy


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It was prob already on the property. Most goats won't eat enough stuff like that to make them sick unless they are starving, so I wouldn't worry too much. But it doesn't hurt to pull out either, if you have the time.


----------

